# Removing Tapatalk - NOTICE



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Tapatalk will be removed from UK-Muscle as of Jan 31st.*

I'm very aware that this is going to be an unpopular decision with a small group of users. I will explain the reasons for the decision below and I hope that in doing so you will understand why it's a necessary step.



The simple fact is that Tapatalk accounts for less than <5% of UKM users. However, Tapatalk is responsible for 80% of the issues and complaints that are raised.


It's buggy, support is poor and every upgrade/change creates yet more issues. My time is best spent improving the core of UKM for the majority, not troubleshooting issues with 3rd party software.


The number of Tapatalk users is decreasing each month


A lot of work has been invested, and is continuing, on the responsive UKM mobile design. As the forum adds new features in 2016, using it on Tapatalk will result in a degraded and diminished experience.


It's a potential security issue


As more and more people visit from mobile devices I don't want them prompted to use their App. It's essentially steering people toward a cut-down, degraded and buggy experience.


Critically, it's increasingly trying to tie/link itself into the forum and it's content so that it cannot be removed. Culling it now will ensure that UKM runs as an independent community.


If you're currently on Tapatalk please try the site in your mobile browser, it's improved massively over the last few months.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats me gone so....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> Thats me gone so....


 Why? Tapatalk is s**t haha.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wise decision.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Havent been on the forum since the summer, tapatalk was the only way to view ukm for me up until the upgrade, be interested to see the changes since I've last been on here, I take felone has made a new log since then and is the ukm clothing range on shelves now ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Havent been on the forum since the summer, tapatalk was the only way to view ukm for me up until the upgrade, be interested to see the changes since I've last been on here, I take felone has made a new log since then and is the ukm clothing range on shelves now ?


5 logs,gained 7stone and won 3 comps


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 5 logs,gained 7stone and won 3 comps


A slow 6 months then bud haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> A slow 6 months then bud haha


6 months? Thought you meant this week


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 6 months? Thought you meant this week


Haha missed this banter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Haha missed this banter


Lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 6 months? Thought you meant this week


More chance of that than the clothing range though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> More chance of that than the clothing range though


Haha yep. Shame cos I'd wear it too


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Never understood why people use tapatalk anyway, always been a poor option.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Never understood why people use tapatalk anyway, always been a poor option.


 Whats so special about it? Gain more lbm?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Why? Tapatalk is s**t haha.


Only thing that runs smoothly on the wank wifi at work lol


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

tapatalk integration has been abandoned for more than half a year so it's why it accounts for little traffic - because it never worked.

So many forums use it and have it working so well. Shame UKM isn't one of them. I love the people on here but the loss of tapatalk isn't good. It's a whole potential audience being lost.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Good decision. I tried tapatalk last year for a bit for this forum and XDA-Developers. It (not the forums) was a crappy and exasperating experience. Since then, I use it for nothing. Not worth the hassles.


----------



## Mr Slim (Jan 2, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Never understood why people use tapatalk anyway, always been a poor option.


Never have had any problems with others pages load fast. No disrespect to

Lorian maybe way been setup or forms software.

The paragraph don't show here but work on a number of there sites.

I'll try with phone browser.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tapatalk is convenient as it gets with forums, bad decision.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Shocking decision.

Less traffic will come to the board now.

Using on a mobile device just doesn't work the same.

Too slow to navigate.

Mind you if it's saved a few quid.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Ah and I was wondering why I could not log in via Tapatalk, just wanted to ask.. Sh*t .. 

Do we have any other app? I really do not like browsing UKM Forum via my iPhone using Safari - do we have an own App or sth like that?

Greetings

Xzavier


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

what's tapatalk?? Can't say I'll miss something that I've never used...


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

It's an android / iPhone app where u can view / write in Forums.

Greetings

Xzavier


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

What ever happened to the actual ukm app? Can't that just be brought back?


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

I did not find it in the Apple AppStore - I don't know my friend.

Greetings

Xzavier


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I'd stopped using Tapatalk absolutely ages ago, it's a buggy bag of shite.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mr Slim said:


> Never have had any problems with others pages load fast. No disrespect to
> 
> Lorian maybe way been setup or forms software.
> 
> ...


 There are lots of issues, mostly due to posting not page load.



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Tapatalk is convenient as it gets with forums, bad decision.


 The way UKM is heading it's evolving into more than just a forum. There are changes coming up which are intended to improve this site for the benefit of all members. However, many of these won't work with Tapatalk so it no longer makes sense to offer something which doesn't support all that the site can offer.



Prince Adam said:


> Shocking decision.
> 
> Less traffic will come to the board now.
> 
> ...


 Not sure where the save a few quid comment is from? Tapatalk was free.



Xzavier said:


> Do we have any other app? I really do not like browsing UKM Forum via my iPhone using Safari - do we have an own App or sth like that?





silver said:


> What ever happened to the actual ukm app? Can't that just be brought back?


 There is a possibility that a dedicated App will be released this year, but that's out of my hands as it's down to whether the developers of the software feel it's the right direction. Personally I think improving the mobile browser experience is the more likely scenario.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

The usability of the mobile site vs Tapatalk on a phone just isn't comparible. I've gone from wanting to post and browse to it now being a hassle. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Eg, can't even delete a quote I no longer want to quote in another thread so can't post in it. It's horrendous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

i suggest a uk-m app then? go independent, tapa was a good thing to turn to at work, rather than logging into the web all the time,

just my 2 cent.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gainsder said:


> i suggest a uk-m app then? go independent, tapa was a good thing to turn to at work, rather than logging into the web all the time,
> 
> just my 2 cent.


 The software devs behind the forum are considering a dedicated app.
For the time being though, the mobile version is being improved with each update.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The usability of the mobile site vs Tapatalk on a phone just isn't comparible. I've gone from wanting to post and browse to it now being a hassle. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


 I completely agree


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Tapatalk plays nice or at least did. Using the quote function is a mare, can't edit anything and end up signing of in frustration. Didn't think to look here, just thought Tapatalk was playing up.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazza said:


> Tapatalk plays nice or at least did. Using the quote function is a mare, can't edit anything and end up signing of in frustration. Didn't think to look here, just thought Tapatalk was playing up.


 The mobile usability is being worked on and is improving with each release. If you've got specific criticism feel free to air it or PM me. I'm happy to report back to the dev's to try and get changes implemented. To do this though I need specific actionable points of what can be improved or issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this site is fine on mobile. Dunno what everyone's moaning about.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sen said:


> I think this site is fine on mobile. Dunno what everyone's moaning about.


 Agreed mate, it's tip top. I'm on iPhone when mobile.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> I think this site is fine on mobile. Dunno what everyone's moaning about.


 I would agree also, site is fine on mobile, no issues at all.........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Lorian, off topic but is there any chance you could reply to my PM? I want to be able to access my ass thread............


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Agreed mate, it's tip top. I'm on iPhone when mobile.


 Same mate. Gave my pc to my brother so always on mobile. No issues at all.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian, off topic but is there any chance you could reply to my PM? I want to be able to access my ass thread............


 Done


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Lorian

Pop up adds seem to be playing up on the mobile site. Will not let me view the page in the proper format.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Pop up adds seem to be playing up on the mobile site. Will not let me view the page in the proper format.


 Should be fine now, thanks.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Should be fine now, thanks.


 Yeah it is. :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Am I the only one that has the website crashing loads on my mobile? It's no more stable that Tapatalk was for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Am I the only one that has the website crashing loads on my mobile? It's no more stable that Tapatalk was for me I'm afraid.


 Can you be more specific? Is the crash consistently repeatable?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Can you be more specific? Is the crash consistently repeatable?


 I'll try to remember to make a note when it happens. I think it might most often happen when editing posts, and it is a Firefox error that I get. On Android.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't used it much on my phone since posting above, but one thing that does cause it to crash is if I try to split a quote in two but I can just choose not to do that. In fact splitting a quote in two does weird things on the web verstion behaves oddly too - You end up typing right to left rather than left to right!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Trying to tag someone on my phone causes Firefox to crash.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Trying to tag someone on my phone causes Firefox to crash.


 There's been a couple of updates which should have improved the tagging reliability.

Please can you let me know if this still happens for you?


----------

